# Poll:Which dog breed would you pick?



## henri perry (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys, I did a post yesterday called "Ultimate dog breed?" which I'm sure some of you would have seen. I'm really happy for the great response I got on that post and read people's opinions and actually learn a thing or two about some breeds. So thank you. I'm sorry I seem so contempt on protection and guard dogs but I have always been fascinated by what breed excels all other breeds overall. So I thought it would be cool to do a poll. Unfortunately I am restricted to 25 poll options so I'm sorry if a breed you expected to be a poll option isn't an option. I did my best to round up 25 breeds which I thought were worthwhile contenders. So just like my post yesterday this is a poll for the breed for overall protection ability and guardian ability for personal and property. The breed has to have certain qualities which I listed on my post yesterday which were Top speed, Acceleration, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidating, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength, Muscle definition, Swimming ability and Jumping ability. So all you guys have to do is select the breed which you think would excel against the other breeds listed with the qualities I listed. If you have the time I would Google search some of these breeds so you can get a better idea of them if you're unsure on what they look like and the history on them. Anyway I will leave you guys to it and hope to get a positive response again.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hello Henri,

No offense but I think this poll will not have many responses. Similar polls have been done here before and in the end there is no clear winner per se. Each breed has qualities and shortcomings. Each breed has their own loyal followers. Might I suggest that there are only a handfull that are capable of being most of what you suggest are good qualities. The primary breeds most people have on this forum are herders. Yes there is a smattering of other breeds owned by people on this board and after doing their due dilligence those owners are quite satisfied with the dog they own. Each owned breed is loved by their owner for their specific reasons, wants and needs. Might I suggest you choose one of the breeds you like most on that list, then obtain the best bred example you can. From there you can train it as needed with the help of the best trainer you can find. Only then will you have a clear example of the best breed. The best breed of dog is the one you love most and the one that makes you the happiest.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

henri perry said:


> Hi guys, I did a post yesterday called "Ultimate dog breed?" which I'm sure some of you would have seen. I'm really happy for the great response I got on that post and read people's opinions and actually learn a thing or two about some breeds. So thank you. I'm sorry I seem so contempt on protection and guard dogs but I have always been fascinated by what breed excels all other breeds overall. So I thought it would be cool to do a poll. Unfortunately I am restricted to 25 poll options so I'm sorry if a breed you expected to be a poll option isn't an option. I did my best to round up 25 breeds which I thought were worthwhile contenders. So just like my post yesterday this is a poll for the breed for overall protection ability and guardian ability for personal and property. The breed has to have certain qualities which I listed on my post yesterday which were Top speed, Acceleration, Stamina, Energy, Agility, Endurance, Power, Intimidating, Alphaness, Companionship, Loyalty, Intelligence, Athleticism, Strength, Muscle definition, Swimming ability and Jumping ability. So all you guys have to do is select the breed which you think would excel against the other breeds listed with the qualities I listed. If you have the time I would Google search some of these breeds so you can get a better idea of them if you're unsure on what they look like and the history on them. Anyway I will leave you guys to it and hope to get a positive response again.


Also, Henri, it's required here that you do an intro post. Please see my reply, post #7 in your first thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What's a Dogue de Bordeaux? Maybe a weird auto correct?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Nicole Stark said:


> What's a Dogue de Bordeaux? Maybe a weird auto correct?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogue_de_Bordeaux


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

How about a dog not on the list , but over 400 years old as a breet from the Azores , " Cao De Fila e Sao Miguel. have bred them for 7 years, have had & trained the only one to a schH B(SV) , several OB titles , Protection Dog titles , as well as Police Dog titles ,under the direction of the American Kennel Club. 
They have proven to be very loyal protection / family dogs. Very easy to train, more than willing, very aggressive, too much for sport work, although very applicable to street work.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Needed to add , have also trained a Standard Poodle fo Personal Protection, & had several live street bites , due to attempted assaults .Worked a Yorky terrier to protect valuables left on the front seat of a women's car. Very nasty on the hands that try to steal .I had much luck with German Short Haired Pointers for Personal Protection , as well as Dalmations , IPO 111 Black Lab.
There are many breeds that can do the work , just finding the correct temperament is the key.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

My bad , please excuse my error, it was the UKC/SDA Working Dog Program , not the American Kennel Club.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

> Which dog breed would you pick?


For what? Sometimes the clearest answer is just getting a cat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both of my daughters have kick ass Chi dogs. 

Both have live bites............ :-o much to the dismay of both of my daughters. 8-[

Evil little bass plugs with feet!:twisted:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this response is NOT directed to the OP

1. i don't think members should respond to Q's from people who haven't joined the forum properly 
..... and the OP has been reminded TWICE ](*,)

2. i also don't understand why the avatar window indicates a "join date" of Mar 2015 but no posts until 2-3 months later ??

3. making a long list (with MANY weird spelling versions included) that doesn't even list the Dutch Shepherd breed makes me question how it got generated in the first place ??

4. so we get a survey 
- big deal -
.... it means NOTHING, and no one in their right mind would choose a dog based on this type of survey

5. sorry, but the whole concept is ridiculous in my mind and smacks of the type of "chit chat" a doggie chat line is all about....which is NOT what this forum should be about
.....the lead in about "scouring youtube" is another reason why i think it is not generated by someone with legitimate serious questions about the dog they own or the one they want to get

aside from working dog training Q's, and brags, etc., the type of people we should be educating should either HAVE a dog and need help, or are actually going to GET one in the very near future
... and i can appreciate some "Lee post"s every now and then too to keep some humor flowing :razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What's a Belgian Shepard?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Belgian Shepherds cover 4 types:

Gröendael
Lakenois
Malinois
Tervueren


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Howard Knauf said:


> Hello Henri,
> . The best breed of dog is the one you love most and the one that makes you the happiest.


Yes. True. Sometimes a mixed breed.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Belgian Shepherds cover 4 types:
> 
> Gröendael
> Lakenois
> ...


Those would be Shepherds... not shepards. 

It's a bit of a pointless poll and I'm not sure what the OP is getting at. Does he want to see us argue about what breed is better? Maybe a little cat fight amongst the girls over whether a Dutch Shepherd is better than a GSD? Or maybe see someone get a slapdown for suggesting that a Doberman is the ultimate working dog? 

Two stupid posts about the 'ultimate dog', with nothing from the OP about why he selected those breeds or those qualities and how he thinks they're related.

So Henri, instead of just posting to find out what dog we think will make your penis look bigger, how about telling us a bit about your interests and experience with working dogs.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Belgian Shepherds cover 4 types:
> 
> Gröendael
> Lakenois
> ...



Great post!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

henri perry said:


> hi guys, i did a post yesterday called "ultimate dog breed?" which i'm sure some of you would have seen. I'm really happy for the great response i got on that post and read people's opinions and actually learn a thing or two about some breeds. So thank you. I'm sorry i seem so contempt on protection and guard dogs but i have always been fascinated by what breed excels all other breeds overall. So i thought it would be cool to do a poll. Unfortunately i am restricted to 25 poll options so i'm sorry if a breed you expected to be a poll option isn't an option. I did my best to round up 25 breeds which i thought were worthwhile contenders. So just like my post yesterday this is a poll for the breed for overall protection ability and guardian ability for personal and property. The breed has to have certain qualities which i listed on my post yesterday which were top speed, acceleration, stamina, energy, agility, endurance, power, intimidating, alphaness, companionship, loyalty, intelligence, athleticism, strength, muscle definition, swimming ability and jumping ability. So all you guys have to do is select the breed which you think would excel against the other breeds listed with the qualities i listed. If you have the time i would google search some of these breeds so you can get a better idea of them if you're unsure on what they look like and the history on them. Anyway i will leave you guys to it and hope to get a positive response again.


too many variables, 

i do not see courage on this list...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "i do not see courage on this list"

i didn't see health listed either, but WTF does that matter in an ultimate dog breed ](*,)

about as useful as reading an ultimate dog food survey to learn about dog food. 

i hope he/she joins. If this thread makes the monthly newsletter, i will have my ULTIMATE reason to quit the WDF !


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

if the poll is of such importance then spelling should be attended to more closely, no? also, i like too many of these breeds to make a definitive move...i picked German Shepherd, or "shepard" but i don't consider them ultimate anything other than the ultimate fit for our family...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The dog I want ain't on the list. 

My next dog, in my next life, will be one of the hairless breeds. 

I've been brushing dogs since I was 10 years old. So that would be 58 fuking years spent dog brushing and I'm sick of it.☺

Also they really pay attention when you smack them around with a rolled up newspaper.☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Great post!


I think my post is better than Gillian's, Geoff☺


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i'd call it a draw?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i'd call it a draw?


You must belive in The War On Women!☺

I clearly won!

Are you against Cristmas lights too!��

Teasing


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The dog I want ain't on the list.
> 
> My next dog, in my next life, will be one of the hairless breeds.
> 
> ...


Greater post!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You must belive in The War On Women!☺
> 
> I clearly won!
> 
> ...


No no I was wrong this is the greaterest one!! If I could give it 3 thumbs up I would! 










There I did it. Hope yer happy now.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Geoff. It took another dude to give a honest assessment of a super great post. ☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The problem with a hairless breed is that skin will leave a mark when you slap it. 

Then you'll have to run over the peta idiots with your new motorcycle when they protest in your drive way.
I know you can wash off the blood but think or the scratches. 

You don't want any scratches on the new bike.

:-k.............Does your wife have a big, old car you can borrow? :twisted:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Lee's just preppin us for his next move ....

the dog is gonna get a black leather vest and the 'ultimate' reason it will be hairless is to show off all the tats it will get


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

This exact thread is posted on another Forum i sometimes go on,I wonder if he makes money out of it somehow?


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Overall family guard dog a good GSD, Rotty, Doby, Mal Dutchie are all hard to beat. Bull Mastiff, American Bulldog, and Cane Corso also great guard dogs and can be very good family pets. The Caucassian and Fila are two that will protect your home like no other but hard to handle for an average dog owner. The Kangal or Anatolian by far best flock guarding dog. The Kangal is the baddest dog on the planet by far, I have worked with a few and their abilities in every way are crazy impressive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

larry 

in your opinion is the kangal still small enough in breed size and homogeneously dominant in the genetic expressions in the traits to fend off the soon to come breeding trends for a bit?

in other words are your statements directed at the breed itself, or a couple few good specimens that you may have direct experience with..

I only ask because I was involved with the presa canario in the mid to late 90's and early 2000's, and some of the dogs back then were super impressive dogs in character and functionality...i dont know the history of the kangal though, so maybe it is long bred, well established "breed", where as the presa was more of a "type" of dog back when I was in it, not a breed...so the type got changed up pretty quickly for the most part...once the breed was established...as it happens the breeding refinements washed out what the dogs once were...and made them something different, once focus went away from working farm type dogs to an actual FCI breed, and markets opened up more...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

shane beanhard said:


> This exact thread is posted on another Forum i sometimes go on,I wonder if he makes money out of it somehow?


Methinks the OP is an insurance guy looking to populate a breed list to ban from homeowners. Oops, there goes my paranoia again.

Joby and Larry...don't fall into the trap. You're ruining a good cyber slapdown.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You must belive in The War On Women!☺
> 
> I clearly won!
> 
> ...


my husband is horrified by the degree to which i feel Women are a disadvantaged group but then everybody has their prejudices...i don't understand why someone who wasn't born female would so desire to become one that they get surgery/hormones/etc...to me that is every bit as freaky as women earning 75 cents to every male-given dollar for the same job, but i am politically incorrect so what do i know. do i think women should be fire fighters? if they can dead-lift 200lbs the way a male recruit is expected to, then sure. if they can't, then no.
some of my opinions are so riddled with contradictions that i am often blind-sided by my own gut reactions... but Christmas lights? i can say with total certainty that i love Christmas lights.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Methinks the OP is an insurance guy looking to populate a breed list to ban from homeowners. Oops, there goes my paranoia again.
> I
> Joby and Larry...don't fall into the trap. You're ruining a good cyber slapdown.


Holy shit are you paranoid! BUT when you think about it what else could it be? 

New guy, first post, no introduction. 

Good job Howard!

I hope my hairless breeds don't get on the banned list.

I finally don't have to brush but I need to go back to work to pay for insurance.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> larry
> 
> in your opinion is the kangal still small enough in breed size and homogeneously dominant in the genetic expressions in the traits to fend off the soon to come breeding trends for a bit?
> 
> ...


Fortunately Joby the Kangal is still very rare here. Iits origins are from Turkey like the Anatolian but from a specific region of Turkey. They are heavier and bigger than the Anatolian and are incredibly ferocious and powerful when called upon. An eight foot fence is like nothing for this giant dig, super agile and athletic. Unfortunately they are the breed of choice in an international dog fighting ring where different breeds are fought against each other. I've seen a lot of film on this as there are other international crimes involved, I'm a Federal Agent, and if you see what this dog dies against the breeds we know to be powerful it would blow your mind. It's a damn shame


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Friend of mine has an Akbash as a farm dog . When I first saw him he was a young dog and just looked like a big white fluffy dog and a bit of a spook. Next time I saw the dog, he totally surprised me. He was lounging in the yard and then was at the far end of the horse fields in seconds checking out something he saw. Cleared a few fences on the way with effortless grace. Cool dog, and not one I'd want to run into if I was up to no good.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know how much is true but I've read somewhere that the Akbash is just a white version of the Anitolian.

Similar to the Norwich and Norfolk terriers. The Smooth and wire Fox terrier, etc, etc. 

Just another breed "developed" by show folks.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My friend's dog was no show dog, but a working farm dog protecting his livestock from coyotes, wolves and bears. Apparently did a pretty good job of it, too. 

Many years ago, I worked on a horse farm that had a Komondor. She clipped him, so he didn't have a corded coat and looked like a really big poodle. He seemed pretty mellow, but that was because by the time we showed up for work, he was clocking out from the night shift of patrolling the horse fields and keeping watch for coyotes. Another dog with a lot of size and presence.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i hate to post this because it will add to the views but i'm still pissed

the thread should have been DIW after the first reminder to join properly was ignored ](*,)
after the second reminder got blown off it shoulda been LOCKED ](*,)

why bother with rules if they are ignored with no consequence ?

with that said, some of the comments here have been good and worthy of a thread all by themselves

and we have plenty of opportunities to make jokes on legit threads

good thing i'm not a mod //lol//

political analogy :
what does Blatter and Depp have in common ??
(actually, i'm not looking for answers and i'm not trying to make it a survey)

why should i even bother to get pissed at something written in cyberspace ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> i hate to post this because it will add to the views but i'm still pissed
> 
> the thread should have been DIW after the first reminder to join properly was ignored ](*,)
> after the second reminder got blown off it shoulda been LOCKED ](*,)
> ...


A) It gives people a chance to vent.
B) Was hoping the OP would return for more before the lock down. You know how we all love spanking idiots, right. 

It appears that the latter isn't going to happen so it's time to kill this one.


----------

